# How well really is well?



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm wondering to all the people out there that offer a donation box in front of there haunt, how much do u usally recieve?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Good question, but i'm sure it depends on how nice your neighbors are, and how many visitors you get.
We're going to be having a donation box for the first time this year as well, so here's to wishing us both luck


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

We've never had one, not having a haunt this year but next time we might just try it! Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

I posed this question elsewhere and got several responses, most were not very favorable. I did receive a PM from an auditor who strongly suggested I contact my local attorneys and look into the legal side of it. After that I pretty much decided not to bother with it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I thought about it as well, But im having a issue in my head that its kinda tacky, just beacuse I do it for the local kids/community and mainly myself.
If I had a huge walk through thouh i would probally do it.


----------

